
Seattle 3 Year Time-Lapse Video from the Space Needle - mataug
https://medium.com/@rmbrualla/seattle-3-year-time-lapse-video-from-the-space-needle-9a9e76cfe8bf
======
jedberg
> What is going on with the cars on the top floor of this parking garage in
> Queen Anne? They seem to stay in the same spot for months at a time.

Most likely city vehicle parking. They are all painted the same because they
are probably part of a fleet. Most likely they are different cars that all
look the same.

------
news_to_me
This is an interesting view into just how quickly Seattle is changing.

I love Seattle, and I want to see it grow, but I worry about how it changes as
it grows. I'd hate to see it follow San Francisco's path to inequality and
social strife.

------
crstinin
Looks like Sim City on the fastest speed

~~~
exogen
When this was released I even made a YouTube mashup to that effect :)
[http://vmashup.com/lNMOknGm](http://vmashup.com/lNMOknGm)

------
srcmap
NASA should try to do this from Space. (Space Station? )

